

“Fake Twitter” Violated Cubans’ Privacy Rights - jamii

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;globalvoicesonline.org&#x2F;2014&#x2F;04&#x2F;07&#x2F;spies-like-us-usaid-cuban-twitter-program-violated-cubans-privacy-rights&#x2F;
======
mcintyre1994
I wonder if this was better or worse for spies than them using the normal
Twitter.

